# Bush (as much history as posible)



## Gone Bush (12 May 2015)

Hi I want to find out about my horses history if anyone can help me please do.

What I know:

gender - gelding
brand - 02Z4419
breed - standardbred
born - 21st, 10th, 2002
markings - white star
color - bay
birth place - New Zealand
race name - Gone Bush
original owner - N N Botica
breeder - B D West
exported to Australia - 26th, 8th, 2005

X-pacer, I don't know if he ever raced (would like to know)


----------



## Shay (13 May 2015)

According to Google he raced in 2005; results here http://www.harness.org.au/meeting-results.cfm?mc=GM281105&ms=wa and here http://www.harness.org.au/meeting-results.cfm?mc=GM271205&ms=wa
And in 2006 http://www.harness.org.au/meeting-results.cfm?mc=GM120906&ms=wa&fromstate=wa
And in 2007 here http://www.harness.org.au/meeting-results.cfm?mc=AY020207&ms=WA 
The harness racing authority might know more about him.
The only other trace I can find is what I assume is your facebook page!


----------



## Shay (13 May 2015)

Here's some more... barred in 2007 for poor performance
http://www.harness.org.au/stewards-reports-detail.cfm?mc=ZO290707
Still seems to be an issue in later 2007
http://www.harness.org.au/stewards-reports-detail.cfm?mc=NM171107
The stud page is here http://www.harnesslink.com/News/Studholme-Bloodstock-best-draft-yet-69993  He seems to have been very good in 2004


----------



## Gone Bush (13 May 2015)

thank you so much


----------

